# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Metastase in einem Lymphknoten

## gerhard29

Hallo Spezialisten, hallo Strahlentherapeut,

nachdem mein PSA-Wert von 2,81 auf 4,50 (halbes Jahr nach PPE) gestiegen ist, war ich heute beim Cholin-PET-CT und Kernspintomographie bei der Uni Ulm. Ergebnis Prostataloge ganz sauber, aber in einem Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich an der hinteren Seite nahe der Hauptschlagader sitzt eine Metastase. Ansonsten sind keine Auffälligkeiten.

Der Arzt meinte im Abschlußgespräch, dieser Lymphknoten könnte zum einen bestrahlt oder auch operativ entfernt werden. Bevor ich meinen Termin nächste Woche beim Urologen habe, stelle ich an Euch folgende Fragen:

Was ist sinnvoller, OP oder Bestrahlung?
Kann ich mit der Maßnahme warten, oder eilt es?
Ist zusätzlich eine Hormonbehandlung in Erwägung zu ziehen?

Für Eure Antworten und Denkanstöße danke ich im Voraus!

Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Gerhard

Die Frage nach dem Sinn einer OP oder Bestrahlung dieses befallenen LK ist ziemlich schwierig zu beantworten; es dürfte aber fast sicher sein, dass weder ein operatives Entfernen dieses Lk oder dessen Bestrahlung eine kurative Maßnahme darstellen dürfte.
Weiterhin würde ich davon ausgehen, dass nicht nur der sichtbar befallene LK das Übel darstellt, sondern noch weitere mikrometastasiert sein könnten. Auch Dein augenblicklicher PSA-Wert ist mit 4,5 ng/ml nicht gerade niedrig.
Auch muß die Prostataloge nicht sauber sein, nur weil das PET/CT dies vermuten läßt.

Ich würde in Deiner Situation wie folgt verfahren wollen, d.h. ich müßte allerdings auch einen Arzt finden, der dieses Vorgehen unterstützt bzw. diese Zielrichtung teilt. Das könnte ein Problem werden.

Konkret : Ich würde mir diesen einen verdächtigen LK sowie angrenzende Lk entfernen lassen und anschließend eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge und der verbliebenen Lymphabflußwege anstreben.

Nach dem Entfernen des verdächtigen Lk dürfte der PSA-Wert abfallen, wie tief und wie lange dieser PSA-Abfall andauert, weiss niemand. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass damit die Angelegenheit noch kurativ zu behandelt werden kann, geht gegen Null. Für mich wäre dies eine Option, den Einsatz der Hormontherapie vielleicht 12, vielleicht auch 18 Monate hinaus zu zögern. Leider geht aus Deinem Profil Dein Alter nicht hervor; da es aber so scheint, dass Du noch berufstätig bist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du um die 60 sein könntest.

Wie gesagt, es ist so eine Idee von mir, deren praktische Umsetzung wegen geringer Erfolgsaussichten sehr schwierig werden könnte.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du mittelfristig um eine Hormontherapie herum kommen wirst; allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass dies adjuvant zur Bestrahlung Sinn machen würde.

Noch ein Nachsatz : Dies sind die Ausführungen eines Laien, die in jedem Fall mit Vorsicht zu betrachten sind...trotzdem alles Glück der Welt !

LG

Spertel

----------


## gerhard29

Danke Spertel, 
ach ja zu meinem Alter, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass dies nicht in der History steht. 56 bin ich. Danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Gruß Gerhard

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Gerhard, Du sollstest mit Deinen Ärzten gründlich erörtern, ob der suspekte Lymphknoten überhaupt verantwortungsvoll operiert oder bestrahlt werden kann - anatomisch gesehen.

Ich möchte Dich auf meinen bisherigen Krankheitsverlauf aufmerksam machen:



Dazu ist zu erwähnen, dass ich im September 2006 einmal Trenantone erhalten habe, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht sicher war, ob die LK-OP durchgeführt wird. Der PSA-Abfall danach ist also nicht alleine auf die OP der LK zurückzuführen. Gerne beantworte ich weitere Fragen, aber bitte öffentlich im Forum, um weiteren Betroffenen einen Nutzen aus der Diskussion zu geben.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Der Sitz des Lymphknotens wird mit "nahe der Hauptschlagader" angegeben.
Das wäre dann nicht mehr im Becken sondern im Bauchraum. Damit handelt es sich nicht mehr um eine regionäre LK-Metastase sondern um eine ferne LK-Metastase.
Das kann ich zumindest mit dem, was hier beschrieben ist, vermuten.

Diese Tatsache spricht leider gegen eine kurative Chance.
Eine OP halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, Daten dazu gibt es keine.
Es gibt Kliniken, die solche LK-Metastasen bestrahlen, ob dies was bringt, ist fraglich.
Oft ist es so, dass 6 Monate später 5 cm weiter oberhalb der bestrahlten LK-Metastase, die nächste auftritt.

Ich halte eine Hormontherapie in dieser Situation für angemessen. Ob lokale Verfahren wie Bestrahlung oder OP das Gesamtüberleben steigern, ist fraglich.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Gerhard,
natürlich ist es "oft" so, daß ein paar Monate später weitere Metastasen auftreten können, wie der Strahlentherapeut schreibt. Nur - mit Sicherheit kann es Dir niemand sagen - es ist abhängig davon, ob und wieviele Stammzellen noch im Körper herumgeistern.
Da die Sache sehr schnell voranschreitet, solltest Du als erste Maßnahme eine 3-fache HB einleiten. Zum einen, um den Vorgang erst einmal zum Stillstand zu bringen, und zum anderen, weil Du jetzt ohnehin ein systemische Therapie benötigst. 
Entgegen der ersten Meinung Deiner Ärzte besteht jetzt leider kein Zweifel mehr darüber, daß Deine Krankheit systemisch ist. Dieser Irrtum wäre vermeidbar gewesen, hätten diese vorher richtig untersucht. Doch das nur am Rande.
Die Optionen Bestrahlung oder OP des LK werden durch die HB nicht beeinflusst, aber Du gewinnst Zeit. Wenn der LK lapraskopisch entfernt werden kann, dürfte es wohl die einfachere Sache sein, andernfalls würde ich Bestrahlung vorziehen. Das Ausschalten dieses LK hat aber auch noch den großen Vorteil, daß Dein PSA auf ein kleines Niveau zurückgeht, was eine bessere Verlaufskontrolle der weiteren Therapie(n) ermöglicht - und - je nach erreichtem Wert sieht man, ob noch mehr unentdecktes Krebsgewebe im Körper ist.
Wenn Du 20 Jahre älter wärst, könnte man diese Dinge gelassener sehen, aber mit 57 sollte man jede diagnostische und therapeutische Möglichkeit ausschöpfen, die einen Vorteil bringen kann.
Dazu gehört jetzt auch die komplette pathologische Befundung Deines OP-Materials, wie DNA-Zytologie und Gewebemarker, die eine gewisse prognostische Aussage über den Erfolg der weiteren Therapien erlauben. (Info z.B. Homepage Prof. Bonkhoff). Das jetzt das komplette Prostatagewebe zur Untersuchung zur Verfügung steht, ist ein gewisser Vorteil der OP.
In Anbetracht Deines Alters solltest Du Dich ernsthaft mit der Möglichkeit einer frühzeitigen, HB-begleitenden Low-Dose-Chemo beschäftigen. Im frühzeitigen Stadium ist der größte Nutzen zu erwarten.
Viel Glück,
Peter

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Dieter,

nach Husum würd ich gerne kommen, allerdings ist das ja nun auch nicht nur ein Steinwurf entfernt. 

Interessant ist eigentlich an Deinem Fall die Duplizität der Ereignisse. Anscheinend kommt ein solcher Fall wohl öfters vor. Bei mir ist festzuhalten, dass die Meinung OP oder Bestrahlung vom Nuklearmediziner gemacht wurde, der sicherlich nicht die Erfahrung eines Urologen (?) hat. Das Fragezeichen ist für die evtl vorhandene Kompetenz gesetzt.
Ich bin mir auf jeden Fall soweit im Klaren, dass ich den Urologen wechselm muss und hab mir in der Uni Ulm bei der Urologie einen Termin geben lassen. Ob das besser ist weiß ich noch nicht. Deshalb hab ich ja in meiner Anfrageab Euch auch die Frage nach Hormonbehandlung gestellt. Momentan bin mit mir noch nicht im Reinen, was ich tun soll. Auf jeden Fall ist es so, dass dem gesterigen psychischen leichten Hoch wieder ein Tief folgte.

Gruß aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Peter,

da hast Du Dir aber ganz schön Mühe gegeben. So wie es ausschaut, hast Du aber auch schon einiges hinter Dir, aber auch noch vor Dir. Das mit der Zweitbefundung ist okay, die hab ich auch vor. Hast Du Erfahrung, wie lang das dauert? Die "Low-Dose-Chemo" ist allerdings für mich neu und hab sie auch noch gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen gehabt. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, jetzt will ich mir erst nochmals mit den Uni-Ärzten in Ulm austauschen, und deren Empfehlungen anhören. Einen Arzt der die 3-fache HB praktiziert, hab ich schon gefunden.

Herzliche Grüße und ebenfalls viel Glück aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## Anonymous1

> Interessant ist eigentlich an Deinem Fall die Duplizität der Ereignisse. Anscheinend kommt ein solcher Fall wohl öfters vor.


Leider viel zu oft, so ca. 30% PSA-Rezidive. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche PET heutzutage in Ulm bei einem solchen Fall wie bei Dir gemacht wird? C11, F18, kombiniert etc... da entwickelt sich einiges in den Methoden.

----------


## gerhard29

> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche PET heutzutage in Ulm bei einem solchen Fall wie bei Dir gemacht wird? C11, F18, kombiniert etc... da entwickelt sich einiges in den Methoden


. 

Das weiß ich nicht Dieter. Auf der CD, die ich heute erhalten habe, steht lediglich PET-CT + MRT. Cholin-PET war es auf jeden Fall, da er mir das mit dem Cholin erklärte und mir die radioaktive Lösung und später das Kontrastmittel gespritzt hat. Auf der Internetseite der Uni wird C11 genannt. Auf jeden Fall war das MRT wortwörtlich in der Akkustik der absolute Hammer.

Gruß aus Oberschwaben
Gerhard

----------


## Pinguin

*F 18 versus Cholin-11*

Nach meinem Verständnis dient die Chloin-11-PET primär zur Erkundung von Metastasen im Weichteilgewebe, wohingegen F 18 zur Suche auf Knochenmetastasen eingesetzt wird. Die MRSpektroskopie steht wohl im Wettbewerb zur Cholin-11. Bei 3-Tesla lassen sich nämlich auch mit der Spektroskopie besonders im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Hierzu auch *dieser Hinweis*.

----------


## Anonymous1

Der Einsatz der Choline F18 oder 11C hängt hauptsächlich von der Verfügbarkeit ab. Aufgrund der geringen Halbwertzeit von 20 Min. verfügen nur Institute mit Zyklotron über den 11C-Tracer. Ulm hat 11C. 

Auch mit F18-PET geht man auf LK-Suche.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Die MRSpektroskopie steht wohl im Wettbewerb zur Cholin-11. Bei 3-Tesla lassen sich nämlich auch mit der Spektroskopie besonders im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Hierzu auch *dieser Hinweis*.


Das ist mir neu. In dem angegebenen Dokument kann ich dazu nichts finden. Der Wald vor  lauter Bäumen?

----------


## Pinguin

Vorab zum Thema* diese* sehr informative Darstellung von Prof. Reske, bei dem ich mich damals selbst zur Erkundung der Malignität meines Prostatakarzinoms bzw. dessen Ausdehnung eingefunden hatte.




> Das ist mir neu. In dem angegebenen Dokument kann ich dazu nichts finden. Der Wald vor lauter Bäumen?


In der Tat waren da auch keine Bäume integriert, aber die Aussage mit dem Wettbewerb oder fast Konkurrenz Cholin-PET versus MR-Spektroskopie stammt von niemand geringerem als von Prof. Wenz vom Klinikum Mannheim, den ich zu diesem Thema einmal direkt angesprochen hatte, weil ich den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Methoden erfahren wollte. Es ist hier und da von Cholin- und Citrat-Gegenüberstellung auszugehen.

----------


## Anonymous1

Es geht um die Richtigkeit dieser Aussage:




> Bei 3-Tesla lassen sich nämlich auch mit der Spektroskopie besonders im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielen.


Ich glaube, dass das falsch ist. Aber wenn das Herr Wenz gesagt hat, will ich lieber schweigen.

----------


## gerhard29

*MRT mit Cholin-PET-CT*
Also ich hab nochmals die Website der Nuklearmedizin Uni Ulm aufgemacht. Vielleicht kann ich auch mal was beitragen. Bei Kernspin-Tomograhie(MRT) ist festgehalten: wird in Kombination mit dem Cholin-PET gemacht und dient beim Prostatakarzinom der Primär- und Redzidivdiagnostik zum Lymphknotenstaging und Abklärung von Knochenmetastierung. Mit dem MRT ist bei mir auch nur der Beckenbereich untersucht worden. 
Grüße Gerhard

----------


## Pinguin

*Versehentliche Verdrehung oder Verwechslung ?*

Warum wird das, was ich als Aussage von Prof. Wenz und nicht Herr Wenz - warum so zynisch? - klar formuliert habe, in eine nicht von Prof. Wenz stammende Passage hineininterpretiert? Muss das denn nun schon wieder in einen nicht mehr sachlichen, soll heißen nicht fairen Erfahrungsaustausch abgleiten? Die Aussage zur Spektroskopie hinsichtlich guter Ergebnisse beim Einsatz von 3 Tesla stammt von mir. Aber dazu füge ich nun zum besseren Verständnis *diese Gegenüberstellung* bei.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Muss das denn nun schon wieder in einen nicht mehr sachlichen, soll heißen nicht fairen Erfahrungsaustausch abgleiten?


Herrschaft Hutschi, warum musst Du immer wieder solche unmöglichen Interpretationen loslassen. Was ist zynisch daran, wenn ich bezweifle, dass Wenz gesagt haben soll, dass die Spektroskopie im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielt? Meines Wissens wird die Spektroskopie nur zur Untersuchung der Prostata genommen und nicht zum Aufspüren von metastasierten LK. Auch Deine englische Gegenüberstellung hat nichts mit Lymphknoten zu tun, sondern mit Prostatauntersuchungen. 

Also: Da gleitet nichts ab, da wird nichts verdreht, da ist nichts unfair oder was Du da sonst noch alles plötzlich reinbringst. Das tut doch überhaupt nicht not.

Prüfe das doch einfach jetzt mal ganz sachlich nach, was ich eingewendet habe. Und lasse uns dein Ergebnis wissen.

----------


## Pinguin

*Zur Sachlichkeit*



> Es geht um die Richtigkeit dieser Aussage:
> 
> 
> Bei 3-Tesla lassen sich nämlich auch mit der Spektroskopie besonders im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielen. 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass das falsch ist. Aber wenn das Herr Wenz gesagt hat, will ich lieber schweigen.


Ich wiederhole mich mit der Feststellung, dass das nicht Prof. Wenz gesagt hat, sondern dass das von mir kommt. Das, was Prof. Wenz gesagt hat, betraf ausschließlich Cholin-PET versus MR-Spektroskopie. Dass in dem englisch-sprachigen Link nicht von Lymphknoten die Rede ist, möchte ich bestätigen. Es ging auch hier nur um den Vergleich der beiden Untersuchungsmethoden. Der Zusatz hinsichtlich guter Ergebnisse der Spektroskopie unter Einsatz von 3 Tesla zur Überprüfung der Lymphknoten stammt auch von mir. Diesen Hinweis entnehme ich aus der Tatsache, dass bei mir selbst mit einem nur 1.5 Tesla Gerät ein kontrollwürdiger Lymphknoten per Spektroskopie im Befundbericht von Prof. Schönberg auftaucht. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen erwähnten Lymphknoten jetzt mit 3 Tesla noch einmal in die Augen schauen, um zu sehen, ob er sich verändert hat. Liebe Forumsfreunde sind der Meinung nach dem PSA-Wert 0.22 ng/ml vom 26.1.2010 sollte ich das noch einmal vertagen. Dazu habe ich mich inzwischen entschlossen, obwohl ich das wegen meiner sprichwörtlichen Neugierde schon gern gewusst hätte.

*"Warte auf morgen, die Gedanken von morgen zu denken"
*(Sri Chinmoy, indischer Philosoph)

----------


## Anonymous1

Dann sind wir uns nunmehr einig, dass _"bei 3-Tesla lassen sich nämlich auch mit der Spektroskopie besonders im Lymphknotenbereich gute Ergebnisse erzielen"_ nicht haltbar ist. 

Ohne dass ich auf den erwähnten eigenen Befund weiter eingehen möchte, sage ich mal so, dass da neben der Spektroskopie noch eine Tomographie mitbeteiligt war.

Nachtrag: Schade, dass wir keinen Nuklearmediziner hier im Forum haben. Das wäre mein nächster Weihnachtswunsch.

----------


## Pinguin

> Ohne dass ich auf den erwähnten eigenen Befund weiter eingehen möchte, sage ich mal so, dass da neben der Spektroskopie noch eine Tomographie mitbeteiligt war.


Das ist so richtig. Eine endorektale Spule wurde auch noch eingesetzt. Es lautet ja ansonsten Magnetresonanz-Spektroskopie. Siehe auch* hier*. Den Nuklearmediziner Prof. Schönberg werde ich zu diesem Thema um ergänzende Hinweise bitten. Ich wünsche ein ruhiges, zur Entspannung dienendes Wochenende.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Gerhard29, leider haben wir durch das Hutschi-Intermezzo mit der Spektroskopie den Faden zu Deinem Anliegen verloren. Er will ja nun beim Nuklearmediziner das mit der Spektroskopie und den Lymphknoten klären, um uns sicherlich anschließend leicht verständliche Auskunft zu geben, damit wir in Zukunft korrekte Vorstellungen haben.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir das, was der Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmidt gesagt hat, sehr zu Herzen nehmen. Lasse Dir genau die Komplikationsmöglichkeiten erläutern, die sind nicht gerade harmlos. Du wirst auch merken, dass zumindest die meisten Chirurgen nicht scharf auf diese OP sind. Bei meiner OP nach PET war neben mehreren anderen Faktoren sehr ausschlaggebend, dass im Rahmen einer kleinen Fallstudie die Sensivität der verwendeten 18F-PET  (siehe Wikipedia) erforscht werden sollte.

----------


## Heribert

Hier die Erklärungen unseres Urologen fs zu den verschiedenen Varianten des PET



> *F18-NaF- PET*  - Flourid wird direkt in den Knochen eingebaut - und zeigt Knochenmetastasen ca. 9 Monate FRÜHER als Technetium99-Szintigrafie! Es werden auch schon Herde ab 2-4 mm dargestellt. 
> 
> *F18-Cholin* ist die bevorzugte Substanz bei Gleason 6-8 Tumoren, um Lokalisationen/Rezidive zu finden (allerdings haben Gleason 9-10 Tumoren kaum noch einen Cholin-Stoffwechsel, weil sie mit der Prostatazelle nichts mehr gemein haben und werden praktisch nicht gesehen - hier muss FDG her!) 
> 
> *F18-FDG* ist Glukose und wird vor Allem bei hohen Gleasonscores und anderen Tumorentitäten eingesetzt, um Tumorzellen zu detektieren ist aber etwas unspezifischer. (bei bestimmten Tumoren Kassenleistung - nicht bei PK)


Dabei ist die Problematik dieses bildgebnden Verfahrens deutlich zu erkennen. In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich noch der Unterschied zum C11 Cholin-Tracer interessieren, damit eine ähnlich bewertbare Gegenüberstellung erfolgen könnte.
In den *KISP-Texten* ist zu PET versus MRTs schon einiges erklärt.
Vielleicht kann sich Daniel Schmidt diesbezüglich bitte hier mal einklinken. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

Nachdem ich *durch diesen* im Grunde informativen Beitrag. der sich durchaus dem Thema widmete, leider ein Hutschi-Intermezzo ausgelöst habe, werde ich für die nun angekündigten Ergänzungen, die man auch von mir bekommen wird, weil mich das ganze Drum und Dran schon selbst interessiert, dann einen neuen Thread dafür eröffnen. In diesen hier jetzt noch laufenden Thread werde ich mich nicht mehr einmischen, um die von Gerhard gewünschten Auskünfte und Antworten nicht durch meine Hinweise zu unterbrechen.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Gerhard,
bei der Low-Dose-Chemo wird die normale Monatsdosis auf 3 wöchentliche Infusionen verteilt, worauf dann 1 Woche Pause folgt. Die Idee dazu stammt, wie könnte es anders sein, von den Spezialisten aus USA. 
Über die bessere Wirksamkeit gibt es gegensätzliche Behauptungen, aber keinen Beweis. Für den Patienten bringen die kleineren Einzeldosen aber deutliche Vorteile, weil die Verträglichkeit bedeutend besser ist. Den Mehraufwand für die wöchentlichen Infusionen nimmt man als Betroffener dafür gerne in Kauf (Im Gegensatz dazu dürfte der Mehraufwand für die Onkologen stehen). Die deutlich bessere Verfassung, in der man im Verlauf der Therapie verbleibt, läßt ein besseres Ansprechen erwarten und die schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen sind deutlich geringer.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Vorteil: Männer in weit fortgeschrittenem Stadium der Krankheit und eingeschränkter Belastungsfähigkeit können sich mit den kleinen Dosen an ihre Belastungsgrenze herantasten. Die klassische Methode kann für diese Patienten einen folgenschweren K.O.-Schlag bedeuten!
Viele Grüße, 
Peter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Gerhard29, leider haben wir durch das Hutschi-Intermezzo mit der Spektroskopie den Faden zu Deinem Anliegen verloren. Er will ja nun beim Nuklearmediziner das mit der Spektroskopie und den Lymphknoten klären, um uns sicherlich anschließend leicht verständliche Auskunft zu geben, damit wir in Zukunft korrekte Vorstellungen haben.


Hallo Gerhard, Dir und allen Mitlesern dieses Threads ist mitzuteilen, dass auch Hutschi mittlerweile folgende Erkenntnis hat: Die Spektroskopie ist für das angesprochene Lymphknotenproblem nicht geeignet.

Siehe auch: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6672#post46672

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Dieter,

ich glaub, Du hast Dir mal wieder eine ganze Nacht im Forum um die Ohren geschlagen. Danke für Deine Mühe. Am Mittwoch hab ich Termin bei der Uni Ulm; mal schaun was die mit mir anstellen wollen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich durch die Beiträge vom Forum (Peter, Spertel,  auch Hutschi..., usw.) ganz gut vorbereitet. Auch diesen allen Dank. Also wird schon schief gehen.....

Gruß aus Oberschwaben


Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

> Was machen wir mit dem Lymphknoten


nach dem heutigen Gespräch in der Uni Ulm sind wir so weit, dass der besagte Lymphknoten aller Voraussicht entfernt werden wird. Dies hätte das geringste Risiko, sofern der Knoten für das hohe PSA verantwortlich ist. Falls nein, Pech gehabt und weitere Behandlungsmethoden... Letzte Entscheidung am kommenden Montag (auch noch am Rosenmintag...). Denn da wird mein Fall im Kolleg bei der Uni besprochen. 

Gruß, Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Gerhard, bei mir wurden nach PET mittels einer Bauchschnitt-OP die 2 suspekten und 15 weitere LK entfernt. Interessanterweise von einem außerordentlich erfahrenen Laparoskopie-Spezialisten. Man wollte sich bei dieser Gelegenheit etwas genauer in meinem Bauch umsehen.  :eek!:  Die Narbe der zweiten OP ist schöner als die erste war. Ich habe null Probleme, jedoch sollte man das Risiko für Lymphozelen nicht verniedlichen.

----------


## petermann

Meine Cholin-PET hat am Aschermittwoch in Großhadern exakt dasselbe ergeben.

4x4x2 cm große Lymphknotenmetastase im linken hinteren Beckenbereich neben der Beckenschlagader.

Am 6.4. soll sie entfernt werden.


Grüße
Petermann

----------


## petermann

> Leider viel zu oft, so ca. 30% PSA-Rezidive. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche PET heutzutage in Ulm bei einem solchen Fall wie bei Dir gemacht wird? C11, F18, kombiniert etc... da entwickelt sich einiges in den Methoden.



Hallo Dieter -

meine Cholin PET am 17.2. in Großhadern:
*Kombinierte Positronenemissionstomographie mit 387 MBq F 18 Ethyl-Cholin*


Grüße
Petermann

----------


## Pinguin

> Letzte Entscheidung am kommenden Montag (auch noch am Rosenmintag...). Denn da wird mein Fall im Kolleg bei der Uni besprochen. Gruß, Gerhard aus Oberschwaben


Hallo Gerhard, ist schon eine Entscheidung getroffen worden, welchen Therapieweg Du einschlagen solltest bzw. könntest ?

*"Erfolg besteht darin, dass man genau die Fähigkeiten hat, die im Moment gefragt sind"
*(Henry Ford) 


----------


## gerhard29

> ist schon eine Entscheidung getroffen worden?
> [


Hallo Hutschi,

vielen Dank der Nachfrage. Es wird auf eine Hormonbehandlung rauslaufen. OP ist schwierig, da es nicht so einfach sei, den Lymphknoten zu finden. Außerdem die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Micrometastasen andere Lymphknoten befallen haben. Bestrahlung des Lymphknotens ist zu risikoreich, da evtl.andere Organe in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. So bleibt lediglich eine Hormonbehandlung.

Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem mit dem Urologensuche. Zu dem bisherigen möchte ich nicht mehr gehen, da dieser zuletzt immer noch von Restgewebe und solch hohem PSA-Ausgangswert gefaselt hat und die ganze Sache nicht begreifen will oder kann. 

Der Arzt bei der Uni Ulm hat gemeint, die Betreuung bei der Uni sei nicht optimal, da immer ein anderer Arzt da sei und sich mit der Krankengeschichte neu befassen muss. Hier sei es erforderlich, dass *ein* Arzt und der Patient zusammen den Weg gehen müssten. 

Mein Hausarzt hat mir einen früheren Oberarzt der Uni Ulm empfohlen, aber oh weh, dieser hat seine Praxis wieder verkauft und ist jetzt Chefarzt im Schwarzwald.

So und nun gehe ich am Freitag zum neuen Urologen (der, der die Praxis gekauft hat), welcher anscheinend sehr eng mit der Uni zusammenarbeitet, mit allen meinen Unterlagen und mit frohen Mutes, dass ich den richtigen Arzt gefunden habe. Wird schon schief gehen....

So, dass wärs vorerst

Gute Woche und Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Leute,

heute war ich bei meinem neuen Urologen die 3-Monatsspritze abholen. Gespritzt wurde Pamorelin 11,25 mg. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Das ganze machen wir dann 3 mal. Das heißt also, intermittierende Homonblockade. Und seit 26.02. nehme ich Bicalutamid Winthrop 50 mg ein, bis das Päckchen verbraucht ist, d. h. bis Sonntag.

Was erstaunlich ist - mein PSA ist von 4,5 auf 3,5 gefallen. Auf Nachfragen bezüglich unterschiedlicher Labore, meinte er, Differenzen ja, aber nicht in diesem Maße. 

Oder hängt das mit dem Mixgetränk meiner Frau aus Rote Beete, Sellerie, Rettich und Möhren nach dem Rezept von Breust zusammen?

Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

*Wie gehts weiter ?*

Hallo Leute,

heut ist es mal wieder so weit. Um 16 Uhr werd ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert mitgeteilt bekommen. Dann wird es sich zeigen, ob die intermittierende Hormonblockade angeschlagen hat, oder ob ich nur die Nebenwirkungen wie Schlaflosigkeit, Unkonzentriertheit, Gewichtszunahme, Inkontinenz bei viel Bewegung und Stress, Kopfschmerzen und Hitzewallungen ertragen muss. Ach ja, und dann hatte sich doch an der Einstichstelle das Bauchgewebe entzündet und ein Knoten gebildet, der entfernt werden musste.

Ich berichte dann wieder

Grüße

Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Gerhard, beruhigend, dass Du Dich in diesem etwas strapaziösen Thread noch einmal zu Wort meldest. Das Medikament Pamorelin 11.25 mg ist wohl weitgehend unbekannt. In* dieser* Darstellung sind einige Informationen enthalten. Ein aktueller Testosteronwert ist wohl nicht zu erwarten? Die zuletzt geschilderte PSA-Absenkung resultiert möglicherwise ausschließlich durch das Bicalutamid, ist aber noch nicht zufriedenstellend. Inzwischen solltest Du zumindest den neuen PSA-Wert kennen. Bitte, mach uns kundig.

*"Vielleicht muss man die Liebe gefühlt haben, um die Freundschaft richtig zu erkennen"
*(Sébastien Chamfort)

----------


## gerhard29

> strapaziöser Thread - Bitte, mach uns kundig.


Hallo Hutschi,
vielen dank für Deine Recherche bezüglich Pamorelin, aber die Infos hatte ich schon von Helmut2. 

Also der neue PSA-Wert steht bei 1,87 ng/dl, Testosteron bei 14,87 nmo/l. Der PSA ist somit annähernd um 50% gefallen. (Bicalutamid hatte keinen Einfluss auf den letzten PSA-Wert von 3,5, da die Blutabnahme vor Beginn der Einnahme erfolgte)

Mit dem PSA-Wert ist mein Uro sehr zufrieden (er hatte erst nach 6 Monaten mit einem solchen Wert gerechnet), mit dem Testosteron weniger. Deswegen hat er mir heute nochmals Blut abgezapft. Sollte der Wert vor der nächsten Spritze nicht besser sein, will er ein anderes LHRH-Analoga einsetzen.

Aber ganz ehrlich, mir ist in der Sache auch ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen. Das ist jetzt mein absolut niedrigster Wert. War die letzten Tage ganz schön angekratzt. Wobei dies sicherlich anstrengender war, als dieser Thread.

Ach ja, ich glaub, ich hab mit meinem neuen Urologen einen guten Griff getan. Versteht was von der Sache, und war selbst schon in der Forschung Prostatakrebs tätig. Und man kann mit ihm über die Sache reden...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Gerhard,

habe mir Dein Profil angesehen. Bin in einer schlechteren Situation, denn bei mir wurden 2 befallene LK festgestellt. Sind operativ nicht zu entfernen und auch nicht zu bestrahlen. Deshalb mache ich auch eine systemische Therapie.
Habe allerdings eine wesentlich längere Erfahrung, wie Du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst. Bin auch seit einem Jahr mit einen bekannten amerikanischen Uro-Onkologen in Verbindung. Dessen Ansichten von einer intermittierenden Hormonblockade sehen alllerdings anders aus:
Es sollte die 3-fache HB (ADT3) gemacht werden mit:
LHRH-Analogon
Bicalutamid 
Avodart
Das PSA muss unter die Nachweisgrenze von min. 0,05 ng/ml fallen. Die ADT3 muss dann so lange durchgeführt werden, dass das PSA mindestens 12 Monate unter dieser Nachweisgrenze liegt.
Entnehme Deinem obigen Beitrag, dass Du Deinen PSA-Wert 1,87 in ng/dl angibst. Das PSA wird aber normalerweise in ng/ml gemessen und angegeben. Außerdem solltest Du in Deiner Situation eine sensitive Messung wählen. Ich lasse meinen PSA-Wert mit der Roche-Methode messen. Die unterste Nachweisgrenze beträgt 0,002 ng/ml. Es sollte immer das gleiche Labor genommen werden, um Abweichungen zu vermeiden. 
Der Uro-Onkologe verlangt auch, dass das Testosteron ab und zu gemessen wird, um zu kontrollieren, dass es auf unterstem Niveau bleibt. Außerdem sollte auf folgende Werte geachtet werden:
Harnsäure <5 mg/dl
Prolactin
LDL-Cholesterin <100 mg/dl
Glucose
Welche Werte ich außerdem messen lasse, kannst Du meinem Profil entnehmen.
Mir ist bekannt, dass es bezüglich der intermittierenden HB unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansichten gibt. Mir sind auch die Nebenwirkungen einer solchen Therapie bewusst, denn ich spüre sie selbst jeden Tag. Aber schießlich will man ja, dass eine Therapie sinnvoll ist und auch etwas bringt.
Vielleicht sind in meinem Beitrag einige Anregungen enthalten, die Du mit Deinem Urologen besprechen kannst.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## gerhard29

> PSA-Wert 1,87 in ng/dl


Hallo Helmut,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich auf meinen Beitrag noch eine Reaktion erhalte. Stell Dir mal vor, der PSA würde in dl stimmen? Ich glaub, dann würde ich zu den absolut geheilten PCA-lern gehören.

Aber das zeigt, daß (oder dass) Du meinen Bericht aufmerksam gelesen hast. Danke, selbstverständlich stimmt ml.

Ja, dass mit dem Lymphknoten ist so eine Sache. Bei mir läßt er sich auch nicht herausoperieren. Ob nun die intermittierende HB das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt und ich dann länger Ruhe habe - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Mein Uro ist guter Hoffnung. Wobei er einer von denen ist, die sich absolut an die S-3-Leitlinien hält. Gut, das muß nicht richtig sein, aber er hat mir klipp und klar gesagt, nach welcher Route er arbeitet. Und das ist mal schon ganz super, denn damit weiß ich, wo ich dran bin. Das ist zumindest besser, wie mein erster Uro, der überhaupt nicht wußte, was zu tun ist, und nur abgewartet hat, dumme Ausflüchte suchte und mich anschließend aus der Praxis warf.

Ja, und die übrigen Blutwerte hab ich auch, da ich ja auch noch das Kreuz mit Diabetes zu tragen habe, und grundsätzlich jedes Quartal ein großes Blutbild von meinem Hausarzt (Internist und Diabetologe) gemacht wird.

Also Helmut, ich danke Dir nochmals und wünsch Dir alles Gute. Ich laß dann zu gegebener Zeit wieder von mir hören. Selbiges hoffe ich von Dir.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

> Bitte, mach uns kundig.


Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, 

nach 3 weiteren Monaten intermittierende HB die neuesten Werte: PSA 0,11 ng/ml, Testosteron 0,56 nmo/l. So wie es ausschaut, schlägt die Behandlung an. Allerdings waren die Nebenwirkungen der letzten 3 Monate eine einzige Katastrophe.

Schlafstörungen bzw. Schlaflosigkeit (max 4 Std./nacht geschlafen, einmal sogar nur eine halbe Sunde), Hitzewallungen und Schweißausbrüche bei kleinsten Anstrengungen, ständiger Harndrang (bis zu 7 und 8 mal nachts raus), und die Inkontinez ist auch teilweise wieder da. Und da unten geht gar nichts mehr. Selbst wenn 1000 Frauen vor mir nackt tanzen würden. Okay, aber der neue PSA-Wert entschädigt dafür. Vor allen Dingen beruhigt er, wenn ich die Grafik bei Prostata EU anschau.

Und nun hab ich eine neue Spritze bekommen. nach Pamorelin 11,25 ml jetzt Profact 9,25 ml. Ich hofffe, dass dann der PSA-Wert im November unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt.

Viele Grüße und Euch alles Gute

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

*Neuester PSA-Wert*

*Heut ist mir wieder mal ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen. Neuester PSA-Wert: 0,057. Ist doch was oder?*
*Kommende Woche, 24.11. hab ich Termin beim Uro! Bin zwar nicht so gespannt wie auf den PSA-Wert, aber dennoch stellt sich die interessante Frage, ob die intermittierende HB ausgesetzt wird oder doch nicht. Denn ich sehne mich doch etwas nach einer besseren Lebensqualität!*


*Viele Grüße an Euch alle*


*Gerhard*

----------


## premme

Hallo Gerhard,
habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Große Freude, der Wert liest sich doch gut.
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das auch deine Lebensqualität bei diesem Wert ansteigt.
Weiter so, und alles Gute.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Gerhard,

eigentlich müßtest Du noch weiter machen aber nur Profact - wie ich in deinem Profil gelesen habe -  reicht nicht! Wie wäre es wenn Du noch Bicalutamid noch dazu nehmen würdest und das mindestens noch 3 - 4 Monate?

Das Bicalutamidmedac ist das Original von Casodex und da kann man sicher sein, daß es auch richtig wirkt! Lies mal hier über Bicalutamidmedac!

Hast Du die Knochendichte mit qCT messen lassen? Du weiß ja, Osteoklasten unterstützen den Prostatakrebs! 

Ja, ich weiß, mal wieder ein normales Wohlgefühl haben zu wollen aber es reicht doch noch nicht um eine Pause die lang genug sein sollte, mindestens solange wie Du die ADT machst! Wo sind eigentlich deine Testosteron Werte?

Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Premme, hallo Helmut!

Danke für Euer Interesse. Mit der Entwicklung des PSA bin ich zufrieden. Testosteron weiß ich noch nicht, da ich am Freitag den Wert telefonisch abgerufen habe. Termin beim Uro bezüglich Untersuchung usw. hab ich erst am Mittwoch, den 24.11. Dann werden wir weiter sehen.

Gutes Wochenende und viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

*HB geht weiter!*

Hallo Helmut,

gestern hatte ich Termin beim Uro. Neben dem PSA von 0,056, hat er mir auch den Testosterobwert genannt. Erist im Kastrationsbereich, nämlich 0,448. Der PSA ist für meinen Uro bei 0,1.

Also geht weiter mit Profact, gestern eine und im Februar nochmals eine. Und wenn s dann paßt machen wir Pause. Ich hab ihn auch auf Bicalutamid abgesprochen, worauf er mir sagte, "zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht. Wenns schlimmer kommt, ja. Aber hier hätten die Ärzte unterschiedliche Meinungen zur Therapie. Die einen schießen gleich 2-fach, die anderen eben nicht. 

Sei es, wie es will. Ich bin zufrieden und gehe jetzt am Dienstag erstmal für 3 Wochen in die Reha nach Durbach.

Viele Grüße Gerhard

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffenen,

so wie es ausschaut schlägt bei mir die intermittierende 1-fach HB voll und ganz an: PSA-Wert vom 16.02.2011 = 0,02. Wenn ich an den Wert vor einem Jahr denke..... Hätt ich nicht geglaubt, dass ich dahin komme. Und ich hab den Stein, der mir vom Herzen gefallen ist, plumpsen hören!

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Lieber Gerhard,



> Hallo liebe Mitbetroffenen,
> 
> so wie es ausschaut schlägt bei mir die intermittierende 1-fach HB voll und ganz an: PSA-Wert vom 16.02.2011 = 0,02. Wenn ich an den Wert vor einem Jahr denke..... Hätt ich nicht geglaubt, dass ich dahin komme. Und ich hab den Stein, der mir vom Herzen gefallen ist, plumpsen hören!


 ...ich meine, ich hätte was gehört! Freud mich sehr für Dich, Du machst aber schon intermittierend und wie sieht es mit der Knochendichte aus? aber bitte mit qCT wenn es geht!

Gut Glück weiterhin 
Helmut

----------


## Erich S

Lieber Gerhard,

ich freue mich für Dich, daß es Dir so gut geht! Muß aber auch berichten, daß ich nicht alle Empfehlungen gelesen habe. Ich kann Dir jedoch berichten, daß bei mir kein Lymphbefall entdeckt wurde. Eine USPIO-Untersuchung etwa 2 Monate später (früher war kein Termin zu bekommen) zeigte jedoch ein ganz andereres Ergebnis (s. mein Profil!). Nehme z.Z. Profact und 5a-Reduktase-Hemmer. Die nächste Untersuchung steht Ende März an, mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. 
Die Untersuchung mittels qCt kann ich auch nur dringend empfehlen, nicht aber die meist angewendete DXA-Messung !!

Viele Grüße und ein nichtnachweisbarer PSA-WERT!
Erich S

----------


## Erich S

Lieber Gerhard,

leider hatte ich vergessen Dir mitzuteilen, daß ich auch in Ulm eine Cholin-PET-CT und Kernspintomographie - Untersuchung hatte, bevor ich die USPIO-Untersuchung machen ließ!

Bitte um Entschuldigung!
Erich S

----------


## gerhard29

Neuester PSA-Wert

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

habe heute den neuesten PSA-Wert bekommen: 0,02! Bin zufrieden mit der Entwicklung. Mal schauen, was der Uro nächste Woche sagt. Vorgesehen ist, dass jetzt die Hormonpause kommt.

War die letzten Wochen aber auch schlimm mit den Nebenwirkungen. Insbesondere mit den Hitzewallungen!

Bis bald

----------


## Mattse

Das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an. Wolke 7 ist bestimmt noch etwas größer geworden.
Weiter alles Gute und Gruß
Mattse

----------


## premme

Hallo Gerhard,
möchte dich auch auf diesem Wege nochmals drücken, und dir gratulieren.
Läuft doch zur Zeit alles Spitze.
Wert endlich mal im Keller, wie erhofft.
Familie wieder alle gesund.
Ein neues, spitzenmäßiges Auto.
Die Anzahl der Studios vergrößert, usw., usw.

Nun muß doch dein Uro nur noch, endlich mal, die Behandlung unterbrechen können.
Wenigstens einmal.

Genieße diese herrliche Zeit, und BITTE möge sie sehr, sehr lange anhalten.

Viele Grüße
Reinhard

----------


## gerhard29

> Weiter alles Gute


Hallo Mattse, hallo Premme,

vielen Dank für die Wünsche. Wie es weiter geht, warten wir ab. Ich bin optimistisch!

Tatsache ist, dass die Gesundheit bzw. das "Leben" im Vordergrund steht. Alles andere ist schön, allerdings Nebensächlichkeiten. 

An Premme: Du weißt, dass in Bezug Studios viel Arbeit und viel Zeit drin hängt. Bei meinem gesundheitlichen Zustand oft zuviel. Allerdings bringt einen dies auch auf andere Gedanken, als sich nur mit PCA zu beschäftigen. Und das mit dem Auto ist einerseits Selbstbelohnung, andererseits aber auch eine dringende Notwendigkeit.

----------


## ngawas

Hallo Gerhard, 

möchte mich den guten Wünschen von Reinhard und Mattse anschließen. Dies wäre auch mein "Wunschwert"  in einem Monat. 

Weiterhin alles Gute nach Oberschwaben
Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo gerhard29,

natürlich freue ich mich für dich, dass die ADT angeschlagen hat. Möchte dich aber auch auf folgendes hinweisen:
Der PSA ging zögerlich zurück. Hierzu könnte es an deinem LHRH Ableger liegen, aber auch am zögerlichen Testosteron Abfall, welcher erst spät gemessen wurde. Der PSA hätte innerhalb der ersten drei Monate 0,05ng/ml erreichen sollen.

Der Wechsel nach Profakt hätte dein Uro früher einleiten sollen, oder mit Dexamethason den Testo. frühzeitig mit herunterregulieren können.

Ich wünsche dir eine lange Auszeit der IADT.
Bei einem schnellen kommen des PSA dann eine frühzeitige Überlegung zu einer weiteren gezielten Entscheidung, welche dir @ Spertel am Anfang gab:




> Ich würde mir diesen einen verdächtigen LK sowie angrenzende Lk entfernen lassen und anschließend eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge und der verbliebenen Lymphabflußwege anstreben.


Sollte eine Entfernung nicht möglich sein, eine RT andenken.

Verstehe meinen Ratschlag nicht als Kritik oder Herabsetzung deines bisherigen Erfolges. 
Sei nur wachsam und erwäge einen evtl. nächsten Schritt. Metastasen haben ihr Eigenleben und sind tückisch.
Bleibe ruhig und handele frühzeitig bei PSA Anstieg.

Freundliche Grüsse und viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## gerhard29

*Die guten Wünsche von Dieter und Hans-J.*

Hallo Dieter, hallo Hans-J., 

zunächst vielen Dank für Eure guten Wünsche. Das kann jeder von uns gebrauchen, denn keiner weiß, was morgen und übermorgen ist. Zudem ist der PCA heimtückisch, nicht zu berechnen, und bei jedem ist es anders. Also nochmals vielen Dank.

Zuerst zu Dir, Dieter: Ich wünsch Dir von ganzem Hezen, dass Dein erster PSA-Wert nach RPE bei 0,02 steht. Aber ohne Hormone usw. Laß es uns zu gegebender Zeit wissen!

Dann, lieber Hans: Ich weiß, Du bist ein erfahrener Mitbetroffener auf diesem Gebiet. Du hast nicht nur eine HB gemacht und könntest vermutlich Bücher drüber schreiben. Nun, ich bin guter Hoffnung, allerdings werde ich das PSA nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Denn in diesen Dingen bin ich ein gebranntes Kind.
Den Vorschlag von Spertel am Anfang meiner PCA-Karriere kenne ich. Gut gemeint, allerdings läßt sich das mit dem Bestrahlen bzw. Entfernen des Lymphknotens leider nicht realisieren. Sonst hätte ich das schon lange gemacht. Trotzdem, ich danke Dir, dass Du Dir Gedanken und Mühe gemacht hast, meine Story zu lesen!

Denn, "solong" für heute und Euch Beiden alles Gute

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Gerhard 29,

vielleicht habe ich zu wenig aufgepasst, es ist ja auch schon spät. Aber: *Warum* lässt sich Deine Metastase nicht entfernen? Hast Du wirklich alle Fachleute einbezogen?

Ich frage dies deshalb, weil bei mir eine Metastase auf Krebsbefall untersucht werden musste und mir der Arzt vorher sagte, auch nur der geringste Fehler bei der Biopsie dieser Metastase könnte zum Tod führen. Natürlich nahm ich das Risiko in Kauf und bekam saubere Antworten (was allerdings doch einbfacher war, als eine Metastase komplettt zu entfernen.)

Ohnmächtig wurde nur meine Frau, als ich ihr den Vorgang schilderte. Zu prüfen wäre, ob es heute, rund 20 Jahre später, nicht doch Verfahren gäbe, die Erfolg versprechen! Und die natürlich von einem erstklassigen Arzt durhgführt werden müssten!

Gruss und alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## gerhard29

> ,
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich zu wenig aufgepasst! es ist ja auch schon spät.


Hallo Jürg,

ich denke Du hast schon richtig aufgepasst. Für PCA-Kranke ist es nie zu spät. Auch ich gehöre zu denen, die erst sehr spät (oder früh?) Schlaf finden. 

Das mit dem Lymphknoten ist nun mal so: Die Spezialisten der Uni Ulm lehnen die Entfernung des metastierten Lymphknoten ab, da es zum einen schwierig sei, den richtigen LK zu finden, zum anderen, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß ist, dass weitere Micro-Metastasen unterwegs sind.

Eine Bestrahlung wiederum würde andere Organe schädigen, da der betreffende Lympknoten im Beckenbereich neben der Hauptschlagader sitzt. Eigentlich sch....

Unabhängig davon, ich werde mit meinem Uro nochmals die Sache bereden. 

Trotzdem, danke für den Tipp... und Dir alles Gute, denn Du hast mit Deiner Courage schon eine Menge bewegt. Alle Achtung...

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Eine Bestrahlung wiederum würde andere Organe schädigen, da der betreffende Lympknoten im Beckenbereich neben der Hauptschlagader sitzt. Eigentlich sch....


 Wer hat den das wieder erzählt???
Krebs kann auch Organe schädigen, z.B. durch Metastasen...

----------


## gerhard29

*Na so was!!!

Höre und staune, nachdem ich in der Hormonpause bin, PSA bei 0,00. Da hauts Di nieder.*

----------


## premme

Hallo Gerhard,
ich habe leider nicht hören können, sondern durfte nur lesen.
ABER, das die Freude groß, und somit laut,war, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Deshalb, Vorschlag, trink ein Weinchen, freue dich und nimm dir eine schöne Auszeit.
Somit : Es war nicht alles umsonst.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## ngawas

Hi Gerhard, 
herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum hervorragenden Ergebnis aus Mittelhessen. Es sollte so weiter gehen. 
Gruß
Dieter

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Dieter, hallo Reinhard,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ja, manchmal sind die Wege des Herrn schon seltsam. Ich hoffe, dass ich die intermittierende Phase recht lange auskosten kann. Aber auch Ihr wisst ganz genau, dass unser Untermieter unberechenbar ist und die Sache in 3 Monaten schon wieder ganz anders aussehen kann.

Trotzdem hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt. Für Euch wünsche ich das Beste und Gottes Segen.

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Freunde und Schreiberlinge des Forums,

neuester PSA-Wert liegt bei 0,19. Zwar angestiegen. Aber 1 Jahr nach der letzten HB-Spritze meine ich, kann ich damit leben.

Viele Grüße

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Spezialisten, hallo Strahlentherapeut,
>  nachdem mein PSA-Wert von 2,81 auf 4,50 (halbes Jahr nach PPE) gestiegen ist, war ich heute beim Cholin-PET-CT und Kernspintomographie bei der Uni Ulm. Ergebnis Prostataloge ganz sauber, aber in einem Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich an der hinteren Seite nahe der Hauptschlagader sitzt eine Metastase. Ansonsten sind keine Auffälligkeiten.
>  Der Arzt meinte im Abschlußgespräch, dieser Lymphknoten könnte zum einen bestrahlt oder auch operativ entfernt werden. Bevor ich meinen Termin nächste Woche beim Urologen habe, stelle ich an Euch folgende Fragen:
>  Was ist sinnvoller, OP oder Bestrahlung?


Lieber Gerhard
Ich habe mal wieder nicht auf das Datum des Threads geachtet und wollte eigentlich gerade auf Deine erste Fragen antworten....., habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass die Entscheidung bereits gefallen ist und schon viel geredet wurde.
Hier trotzdem mein Kommentar zur ersten Frage, den ich schon geschrieben hatte. Vielleicht hilft er bei zukünftigen Fragen anderer:

Letztes Jahr gab es eine Publikation auf dem amerikanischen Krebskongress, die gezeigt hat, dass in der s.g. Hochrisikosituation eine Radikale Prostatektomie auf lange Zeit gesehen besser  die Ausbildung von Fernmetastasen verhindert, als eine Bestrahlung der Prostata (8% nach 10 Jahren). Die Theorie in der Diskussion des Artikels war, dass die OP einfach schneller ist und  der hochaggressive Tumor noch während der langwierigen Bestrahlung streuen kann.
Nun haben wir es hier nicht mit dem Primärtumor zu tun und man weiss noch nicht einmal, ob Lymphkoten selber genauso streuen wie der Primärtumor. Trotzdem würde ich als Operateur das gleich ableiten.
Extrem schneller PSA-Anstieg heisst für mich: jetzt oder nie operieren (Ich meine damit: lap. Lymphknoten-OP und ich sehe auch in der Lage keinerlei technisches Problem).
Einen Vergleich zwischen Strahlen und der OP bei Lymphknotenmetastasen hat es allerdings niemals gegeben, wie oben geschrieben, würde Herr Schmidt aber sowieso nicht bestrahlen wollen.

Zum Erfolg von Lymphknoten-Ops bei positiven PET/CT habe ich in anderen Threads schon was geschrieben; Sehr kurz zusammengefasst: Es hilft bei ca 1/3 über ein Jahr hinaus.
Ich sehe darin eine Chance, die man später nicht mehr hat

Beste Grüße

Martin

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für Deine Stellungnahme.

Ja , die RPE habe ich schon seit Juli 2009 hinter mir. Nach 5 HB-Spritzen fiel dann das PSA auf 0,02, um in der intermittierenden Phase noch auf 0,00 zu fallen und dort ein halbes Jahr zu bleiben. Meßwert nach Eclia. Der Testosteronwert war während dieser Zeit im Kastrationsbereich. Nun , mit dem Steigen des Testosteronwerts auf 340 ng/dl ist auch der PSA-Wert auf 0,19 gestiegen. Vermutlich werden beide Werte weiter ansteigen. Entscheidend wird sein, wie schnell. Als Schwellenwert des PSA für Wiederbeginn der HB wurde 4,0 festgelegt.

Eine Lympfhknoten-OP scheidet aus. Das hat die Uni Ulm in 2010 unmittelbar nach dem PET und vor Beginn der HB so entschieden.

Noch ein Tip Martin, in Prostata-EU läßt sich die ganze Geschichte mit einem Blick ersehen.

Nochmals danke und

----------


## M Schostak

> Als Schwellenwert des PSA für Wiederbeginn der HB wurde 4,0 festgelegt.
> Eine Lympfhknoten-OP scheidet aus. Das hat die Uni Ulm in 2010 unmittelbar nach dem PET und vor Beginn der HB so entschieden.


Lieber Gerhard,
wichtiger als der absolute Wert ist in der Tat die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, gemessen oberhalb von 1 ng/ml. Liegt die Verdopplungszeit, z.B. von 1 ng/ml auf 2 ng/ml bei (deutlich) unter einem Jahr, rate ich zum sofortigen Wiedereinsatz der Therapie noch vor den willkürlich gefundenen 4 ng/ml. Liegt sie deutlich darüber, z.B. bei mehreren Jahren, kann man hingegen noch länger (als bis 4 ng/ml) warten.

Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen: Für mich klingt die Beschreibung der Lage des Lk keineswegs inoperabel, sondern einer laparoskopischen OP gut zugänglich. Ich mache das regelmäßig.
Falls Du das für Dich noch immer grundsätzlich ins Auge fasst, solltest Du bei Erreichen von 2 ng/ml das PET/CT wiederholen (Dieser Wert wurde in einer Arbeit von Prof. Montorsi aus Mailand vor 2 Jahren als gut geeignet beschrieben). Ist noch immer nur diese Lokalisation positiv, lohnt es sich vielleicht, einen anderen Operateur zu fragen. Falls Magdeburg nicht zu weit ist, kann ich mir den Befund gerne ansehen und dann näher was dazu sagen.

Beste Grüße

Martin

----------


## gerhard29

*Neuester PSA-Wert

*Hallo Freunde des Forums,

neuester PSA-Wert vom 7.5.2012 liegt bei 0,53. Gestiegen ist auch der Testosteron-Wert, und zwar deutlich. Von daher der gestiegene PSA als logische Konsequenz. Übrige Blutwerte top. Von daher momentan kein Handlungsbedarf. Somit bin ich eigentlich mit der Entwicklung zufrieden.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Gerhard,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Kommt heute mal nicht von Pinguin(Gast) vormals Hutschi sondern von Harald (Harald_1933)

*"Man muß nur wollen und daran glauben, dann wird es gelingen"
*(Ferdinand Graf von Zeppelin)

----------

